# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Hey Big Kev

## Mallet

I saw your Pictures in the member's photo section, they looked
great!

Was wondering what your age was and how long you've been training for? I read your other stats.

Keep up the good work!

By the way I am a new member and hope to get my pictures in
the gallery after Christmas.... I am buying my girlfriend a digital camera for Christmas so I can use it ?(hehehe)

My stats are 6'1" at 255lbs probably 12% bf plus I have 6 weeks to go yet on my Omna /d-bol /fina stack , so hopefully I will round
the 265-270lbs mark before I'm done 

Cheers... :Smilie:

----------


## bigkev

bro, the digital camera is worth its weight in gold!

i am 30 yrs old and have been training for 12 years. 7 as a natural powerlifter, and nearly 5 as an"enhanced" bodybuilder. i'll be 31 on 1-30-02

----------


## Mallet

I thought I detected a powerlifting background

I just turned 31 , but my training partners are 24 and 20 years old
so they kick my ass when i'm feeling old.

I also did the powerlifting on and off until I injured my elbows 
arm wrestling. What an idiot

my 1 rep maxes were: Squat 545lbs
Dead lift 585lbs
bench 385lbs
c/j 275lbs
Pretty shitty bench eh!

But I have been doing the bodybuilding thing for the last 4 years

Thanx for your reply...

Mallet

----------


## bigkev

bro, i screwed my left elbow arm wrestling also.

my training partner is also 20 years old. i kick his ass though! nah, he's a strong little bastard. 5'9 170lbs. his bench is 365 and squats 465. he has come a long way, i am pretty proud of him.

i won the north florida regionals (P.L.) IN 93' , 220's and over all. squat was 605, DL was 585, and bench was 480. that was a 1670lb total at 217lbs, and i was all natural. that power lifting has paid off well now that i am bodybuilding. nothing gives you thickness like powerlifting for a few years.

----------


## Mallet

One of my all time favorites, jew no what I,m talking bout!

Those are some Exellent lifts Big Guy.

If Tony had been snorting some testo instead of all that blow,
he would have been one big Mother F#@$er!

By the way, your man Ronnie seems to have his hands full
with ole Cutler these days. Cutler came in pretty hard,full,and dry.
Bit Ronnie is still a big Mofo?Isn't that funny how guy's who aren't
in the top ten one year , are suddenly second place, or in ronnies
case he went from what , seventh or eighth to Mr "o" the following year?

Mallet

----------


## bigkev

big ronnies age is going to be a factor this year i think, he is 38. jay couldnt touch him bro. ronnie will skip the arnold this year and hit the olympia in probably his best shape to date, and, for possibly his last olympia.

when the guys get the money to buy the gh and things they need its all over with then. weider picks his men wisely and backs them with his empire's wealth. thats the big change we all see from one year in 11th place to the next in 1st.

----------

